# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  santa fe - moules frites day?

## bethwoff

Making some reservations for our upcoming trip! Does anyone know when Moules Frites day is at Santa Fe - it used to be thursdays, but now I think it's friday. Thanks for any input - A Bientôt!

----------


## amyb

Friday and sometimes Saturday. When booking, reserve the portion at time of the call...better safe than sorry.

----------


## bethwoff

good suggestion - can't wait to see David and soak in the view. Now if we can get all our paperwork, passports, test results together .....oh for travel to be pleasant again!

----------


## amyb

From your mouth to Agod’s ears…you can do this! Go Girl…

----------


## le_reve

> Friday and sometimes Saturday. When booking, reserve the portion at time of the call...better safe than sorry.



Yes, we found this out the hard way!

----------


## davesmom

Just a note for this week: will be going Saturday lunch but our concierge was called this morning and said it is a NO MOULES week :Frown: .  Triste, non?  Apparently they did not receive them. Eh bien, might have to make do with a lobster… could be worse things..

----------


## amyb

Super that you can be so darn flexible.

----------


## bethwoff

Uh oh! Well, we will still have a wonderful lunch and visit with David and his great staff. The view, the food, it's all good. We love everything on the menu - I believe we've tried it all!

----------


## amyb

Beth I agree. A gem of a well run and delicious restaurant destination.

WE are happy living in Lyurin and being so close to this nearby happy place. ENJOY!

----------


## cec1

> Uh oh! Well, we will still have a wonderful lunch and visit with David and his great staff. The view, the food, it's all good. We love everything on the menu - I believe we've tried it all!



D’accord!

----------

